

Subversion - A Summary Cheat Sheet  - vp
http://jwamicha.wordpress.com/2008/05/29/subversion-a-summary-cheat-sheet-learn-svn-in-10-minutes/

======
axod
I'd add that IMHO It's far nicer to use svn+ssh than http. You don't have to
mess about with all the apache setup, permissions, etc etc. The first few
repos I set up, I went through the whole apache webdav etc etc painful. Then I
found the svn+ssh and use that every time now.

$svn co svn+ssh://myhost/var/svn/repos

Just setup passwordless ssh if you haven't already, and it works like a dream.

~~~
graywh
I say svn+ssh is perfect for working solo.

It can also work great for a team (multiple ssh keys, one per user, single
'svn' account on the server). That is, until you want to add some
authorization/access control--that's a job for Apache + mod_dav + authz.

~~~
axod
Good point... Easy (for me) to forget large teams exist ;)

------
mk
Cheat sheets are great and all, but they don't teach you version control. I
think that what we have here is a very difficult topic to grasp for most
people, and countless cheat sheets don't make people understand them.

For example, look at how they are telling you to resolve conflicts.

5.) Resolve Conflicts (Merge Others’ Changes):

    
    
        $svn update
        $svn resolved 
    

Resolving conflicts is almost never that easy, unless it's some white space.
Even then you still want to peruse a diff to see what is going on. I know
cheat sheets aren't meant as tutorials, but glossing over important stuff like
resolving conflicts doesn't really help anybody.

------
kennyroo
AWESOME-O ! Nice, concise cheat sheet. Wish I'd had this 12 months ago. Thanks
for sharing.

~~~
vp
you are welcome. It's like scratching my own itch :). I am migrating my code
to svn server and was looking for some help and tutorials and found this web
page.

